# Looking for Dumbo Rat to adopt



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

I live in altoona, ia and i am looking to adopt a dumbo rat. i prefer a female but it doesnt matter. can be male.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Just make sure you get two, dumbo or not! Good luck!


----------



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

ya i have a standard already and im looking for a dumbo as a friend for her.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ah, very good, carry on. Have you tried petfinder? Some shelters take in rats. Or Craigslist, sometimes people have some oops litters or other unwanted pets on there.


----------



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

no like on petfinder but will try craiglist. do u know of any local breeders or ones willing to transport?


----------



## jenaalyse (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a couple dumbos I am willing to hand over to a good home. Contact me at [email protected] and I can send you pictures if you want. I have boys and girls =]


----------

